# How do you guys pay your helpers?



## Tristan155 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just wondering how you guys pay the help?

I am sub contract and looking for a helper, I work mainly in commercial and do everything from fire taping by the hour to suites by the piece.

Now can I just pay my helper as a sub contract or is it better at all for me to do the whole payroll/deductions thing for them? 

I am in Canada if that helps.

Thanks ,

Tristan


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I pay my helper like a sub if you do a payroll im sure theyre going to want more money then theyre already getting


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Contract labor $10-14 USD depending on skillset/work ethic.


----------



## Tristan155 (Feb 5, 2013)

Great thanks guys.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

You're suppose to pay your helpers? Whoa I've been doing it wrong the whole time lol jk but yes depends on their skill set $12-20.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome! So your cool with $12 on his next one, good to know.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

If i needed a full time helper he would need his own insurance to go sub.
If he/she was serious, he would be happy with that knowing he is learning a good trade and making money. 
I can also fire him without paying for his unemployment.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Awesome! So your cool with $12 on his next one, good to know.


Lol you better believe that house will take me oh 500-700 hrs to complete then lol. I will buy cartons of smokes and have at them smoked everyday lol that's a lot of breaks.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Magic said:


> If i needed a full time helper he would need his own insurance to go sub.
> If he/she was serious, he would be happy with that knowing he is learning a good trade and making money.
> I can also fire him without paying for his unemployment.


 Illegal!

http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small...ependent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Illegal!
> 
> http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small...ependent-Contractor-Self-Employed-or-Employee


I think your right Willy but he did say he was up here in Canada so we don't deal with the IRS but I think it is quite similar.

So yes guys if your helper decides he doesn't like you at the end of his employment he can just call employment Canada and say you screwed him and I guarantee the gov will side with your disgruntled helper. Or even worse if he gets seriously hurt on a site could be pretty bad for a guy who just thought he could sub his new helper.

Don't get me wrong though I do know a lot of guys who run there crews exactly that way tell your work hungry guy to get his g.s.t. # and a bill book and your good to go. I just feel like its shady and is the only reason I don't hire a helper just not in a position to do it the right way and provide a guy with a good secure safe job not just an avenue to make some cash.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

helpers ? I work alone


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> I think your right Willy but he did say he was up here in Canada so we don't deal with the IRS but I think it is quite similar.
> 
> So yes guys if your helper decides he doesn't like you at the end of his employment he can just call employment Canada and say you screwed him and I guarantee the gov will side with your disgruntled helper. Or even worse if he gets seriously hurt on a site could be pretty bad for a guy who just thought he could sub his new helper.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though I do know a lot of guys who run there crews exactly that way tell your work hungry guy to get his g.s.t. # and a bill book and your good to go. I just feel like its shady and is the only reason I don't hire a helper just not in a position to do it the right way and provide a guy with a good secure safe job not just an avenue to make some cash.


I was responding to Magic's post and he's here in the US. I'm glad to hear your system works similar to ours. This has been a huge problem in the US, and they've been coming down hard on employers doing this. The governments estimates billions are lost annually here, because of this problem. As you said it can leave you liable big time if a guy turns you in.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I was responding to Magic's post and he's here in the US. I'm glad to hear your system works similar to ours. This has been a huge problem in the US, and they've been coming down hard on employers doing this. The governments estimates billions are lost annually here, because of this problem. As you said it can leave you liable big time if a guy turns you in.


Ya we have a problem with small companies carrying workers comp but then to avoid paying it they just pay workers cash. Fn BS as they save on unemployment too. Makes it hard to compete. If you are in NY and you want to hire employees you need to carry comp. Or you can use a payroll sevice or a temp agency which covers all your insurance and pays all employees. Workers comp for tapers is 14% or $14 or every $100 in payroll. For every $10 per hour workers earn temp sevice charges $7 per hour. So at the end you pay your worker $400 then temp agency would get $280. Not excactly cheap but your ass is covered.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Holy crap. 14% for workers comp, that's insane. I pay 3%.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Its 10% here


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

11 percent here it sucks but better to be safe than sorry. And who is to say even if you did pay out cash and a worker gets hurt sure as can be he will probably try to sue your azz, liabilaty insurance may cover some of the expensive bills but you still will be in a world of hurt legally. You still have to have proof of wages paid out otherwise if you shortchange when you are audited every year by the state work comp it will show. If you pay out cash you only hurt yourself because you end up paying taxes on what you take in,(NO proof of wages being Paid) unless you are strictly cash only then shame on you...


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Mostly right now I had a helper for 2 weeks this year which I payed as a sub. My bro in law helped me out but he doesnt know the trade I give him cash till he knows enough to be worth going on the payroll. But mostly I trt and do it myself


----------

